# persian white kurdish dog



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

*kurdish dog*


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks like a Central Asian Ovcharka! Where do you get all these pictures? Did you make them yourself?


----------



## Shah (Sep 11, 2011)

Awesome. . .looks like he is most docile dog in world but i assume, better to ask this to some fox or wolf who has had a meeting with this huge white flock guard. . .lol. . .


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

Avie said:


> Looks like a Central Asian Ovcharka! Where do you get all these pictures? Did you make them yourself?


no my freinds


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

persian white kurdish dog


----------

